# Planetenimplosion



## headghot (13. Juni 2012)

Hallooo zusammen,
ich versuche gerade wie im aktuellen Star Trek einen Planeten implodieren zu lassen.

(  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wVEhafuF7A  )


Mein Versuch sieht zur Zeit so aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1NxUkyUps8&feature=youtu.be

Ich frage mich jetzt, wie ich diese ganzen Partikel und Wolken, die ins PlanetenInnere strömen nachmachen soll und vorallem, wie ich das schaffe, ohne mir irgendwelche kostenpflichtige Extras zu kaufen.
Ich benutze die neue AE CS6 Demo und Cinema 4D Re12.
Bin ich gezwungenermaßen auf Partikel angewiesen, oder gibt es Mittel, das einstürzen anders zu imitieren****?

Wär echt schnieke, wenn ich heute noch ein paar Anhaltspunkte bekommen würde, da die Demo morgen abläuft.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und liebe Grüße

David


Edit: Achso.. und kennt jemand eine kostenlose Alternative zu Optical Flares ?


----------



## headghot (15. Juni 2012)

Von 63 Zugreifern keiner einen tip oder eine Idee? Ich kann alles gebrauchen.

Schöne Grüße

David


----------



## Another (15. Juni 2012)

Alles? 

Besitze C4d nicht, aber dort kannst du sicher auch auf reichlich Partikeleffekte zurückgreifen - außer wenn du davon auch nur die Demo hattest. Zumindest in Max kann man dort auch ohne Plugins sehr brauchbare Ergebnisse für beides, Wolken u. jegliche Art von Partikeln, erzeugen (auch wenns mit Krakatoa/Fume/etc., natürlich schicker aussieht).

Dein Ergebnis finde ich schon sehr gut, auch wenns wie im Original IMO etwas dramatischer wirkt, wenns nur von "1'nem schwarzen Loch", was aus dem Erdinneren sich aufbaut, aufgefressen wird. Es ganz ohne Partikel zu bewerkstelligen geht sicherlich auch via animierten Alpha-Planes (auf denen als Textur zB ein Film-loop von Partikeln läuft). Wie es bspw. bei einem Wasserfall in einem Spiel alá Far Cry ist. Generell würde ich mich hier dann von Spielen versuchen zu beieinflussen, wie sie an bestimmten Stellen tricksen mussten. Das wird dann aber 'ne ganz schöne Handarbeit, auch damit sie sich der Planetenform anpassen u. allmählich verschwinden.
 Partikel solltest du aber schon nehmen, wenn sie C4d dir eh zur Verfügung stellt. Einfach mal hier bei den C4d-Jungs im Sub-Forum nachfragen.
 Alternativ ginge sicher auch noch so einiges alleine in AFX Richtung "ohne Partikel", aber darüber denk ich selbst erst mal nach.

Zur zweiten Frage:
> selber bauen. Komisch das erst nach dem erscheinen von Optical Flares alle plötzlich Lightstreaks u. co. wollen, vorher gings doch auch. Ok, Knoll Light war ja auch noch da. Aber für so einiges an Linseneffekten, kannst du den Standart AFX-Linseneffekt nutzen um ihn als Ausgangsquelle zu nehmen, denen du entweder mit eigenen Bildern, besser noch mit Farbflächen+Masken+Farbeigenschaften, etc., ausstattest und diese Ebenen an den AFX-Linseneffekt zu koppeln (Ausgangsposition/Skalierung/Deckkraft/Animation, alles dann kein Thema mehr).
 Für manche Dinge wo sich die Kamera bspw. kaum bewegt, reicht auch ein ganz normales Bild eines Lightstreaks aus (z.B. mit schwarzem Hintergrund, auf negativ multiplizieren umgestellt, ggf. noch mit Farbkorrekturen/Glow/whatever ausgestattet, und diesen ggf. rythmisch flimmerhaft via Deckkraft darstellen - voilá).
 Schmutzflecke auf der Kameralinse, die man nur sieht wenn viel Licht drauf fällt ist u.a. ebenfalls nur ein addiertes Bild mit Tranzparenz.

Evtl. konnte dir ja irgend etwas weiterhelfen.
gl&hf,
Another


----------



## headghot (21. Juni 2012)

Jo Vielen Dank Another für deine ausführliche Antwort!! 
Also ich habe das gleiche Thema im C4D Forum gepostet, aber eine Antwort kommt da auch nicht :/

Mit Cinemas Partikel System konnte ich nicht gerade wirkungsvolle Lösungen erziehlen.
Meine Erfahrung ist in Cinema, dass man zwar die Partikel alle wunderbar animieren kann, aber wenns darum geht, sie auch wie Rauch oder Qualm oder sonswas aussehen zu lassen, kann mans eigentlich inne Tonne kloppen.
Mein Problem ist glaube ich, dass man bei Partikeln immer einen Emitter hat, der Emissionen ausstößt! ich brauche aber ein Objekt, das die Partikel aufsaugt.
In der Demo gab es die CC particle simulations, die mich aber auch nich wirklich auf eine saubere Lösung gebracht haben..allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich in After Effects auch noch nich soo fitt bin um zu wissen, was man damit sons noch alles anstellen kann.

Ja ich finde auch, dass die LenseFlares eher eine Modeerscheinung sind, aber gleichzeitig finde ich auch dass sie wirklich schick aussehn und viel Dynamik ins Bild bringen, vorallem wenn es um den Weltraum geht, wo eigentlich nix ist.
In meiner neuen Version habe ich übergangsweise die schebbigen Standart Lenseflares benuzt und mit dem Leuchten Effekt diesen horizontalen Glow nachgestellt.
Aber so sexy, wie beim Optical Flares Plugin hab ich es nicht hinbekommen.
Ich dachte, dass gerade weil das Teil jezz von jedem Hinz und Kunz benutzt wird und leider auch oft viel zu übertrieben eingesetzt wird, dass sich bestimmt jemand mit einer kostenlosen Alternative beschäftigt hat.

Für sonstige Tips und Ratschläge bin ich immernoch offener als offen.

Viele Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------

